# [Utilisation de Gentoo] savoir administrer un systeme linux

## gentoo_new_user

bonjour!

je suis un nouveau disciple d'unix et ses derives et je desire tutoyer ce systeme d'explitation.

aussi ai je jette mon devolu sur gentoo. seulement, j'eprouve des difficultes a m'en servir aussi facilement

que quand j'utilisais window il y'a seulement quelques heures. 

alors je prie tout les saints de gentoo dans ce forum de me recommander un bouquin ou je m'initierais 

"facilement" a la manipulation et la comprehension de ce systeme qui est tout nouveau pour moi.

je ne vous cache pas que depuis que j'ai vire window de mon pc, je n'ai qu'une seul envie: le reinstaller .

alors svp me laissez pas tomber, je compte sur vous!

merci et a bientot

----------

## Enlight

Sans avoir de titre en tête je pense que tu peux regarder du coté de l'éditeur O'Reilly, sinon en ligne regarde voir le site de Christian Castdeye qui a aussi écrit chez O'Reilly ^_^

----------

## Polo

bienvenue sur le forum...

et a propos de titre, pourrais-tu reformater le tien s'il te plait? (comme indiqué ici : [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !! )

merci d'avance...

sinon, enlight +1 et la doc de gentoo est bien faite aussi, pour des trucs d'administration (entre autres)....

----------

## gentoo_new_user

merci Enlight!

en effet j'aurais pu fouiller sur le net et choisir n'importe quel livre.

ou alors m'orienter vers O'reilly.

mais si je suis venu vers vous c'est pour etre sur d'avoir le bon conseil, eu egard a 

votre expertise.

----------

## kernelsensei

@gentoo_new_user: salut et bienvenue  :Smile:  , Tu peux aller voir le lien que polo t'as donné ? Merci.

@Polo: ahh chuis pas seul ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *gentoo_new_user wrote:*   

> merci Enlight!
> 
> en effet j'aurais pu fouiller sur le net et choisir n'importe quel livre.
> 
> ou alors m'orienter vers O'reilly.
> ...

 

Moi j'invite des gens chez moi en ssh en les appatant avec un mot de passe root et quand ils sont là, je leur pompe tout leur savoir  :Twisted Evil:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

Ah heu et oui bienvenu au fait, chuis malpoli moi!

----------

## Polo

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> @Polo: ahh chuis pas seul ... 

 

ben oui, il y a pas de raison que tu te tape le "sale boulot" tout seul..... (sale est peut etre un peu fort pour exprimer ca mais bon, trop tard... j'ai la flemme d'effacer  :Rolling Eyes:  )

et puis, comme ca => postcount ++;    :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  (nan, je deconne, je fait pas ca que pour ca...)

----------

## _kal_

Salut et bienvenue dans le monde unix/linux  :Wink: 

Je suis actuellement en train de lire "Le système Linux, 4ème édition" d'O'Reilly afin d'approfondir mes connaissance et me former des bases solides. Je te le conseil vivement. Ce n'est pas le type de bouquin rempli d'illustration destiné a allecher le nouveau venu, mais un livre qui reprend souvent l'origine des commandes principal pour en expliquer le fonctionnement. 

Il est clair, précis et ne te balance pas des commandes à bout de champs sans t'expliquer pourquoi.

http://www.oreilly.fr/catalogue/2841772411.html

D'autre part, si tu veux consolider tes bases Unix, je ne saurai trop te conseiller ce bouquin que je lirai un fois fini celui d'o'reilly: "Utilisateur Unix" de chez Eyrolles.

http://www.editions-eyrolles.com/Livre/9782212113198/unix-utilisateur

Il est tres bien structuré, et clair.

Enfin, le livre que je te conseil de chez O'Reilly n'est pas non plus une exception. Il existe aussi d'autres bon livres :

Unix Linux de Jean-Michel Léry

Linux administration de chez Eyrolles

Voilou  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Salut  et bienvenue à toi gentoo_new_user.

Les bons livres t'ont déja été indiqué, mais il me reste une question : pourquoi avoir choisi gentoo comme première distribution ?

Bon c'est vrai que si tu viens tout fraîchement de windows, tu ne pouvais pas trop savoir mais la distribution gentoo est plutôt extrème dans le sens non user-friendly. Enfin tout le contraire de windows quoi. Certains diront le contraire mais je pense que du fait de leur experience ils ont un peu oublié. J'ai du réinstaller windows pour jouer à CS (pas envie d'émuler bref...) et la différence est flagrante...

En conclusion, gentoo est plutôt une distribution à adopter quand tu es à l'aise avec le systeme Gnu Linux et que tu veux découvrir quelque chose d'autre. Mais ne t'inquiète pas il existe plein d'autre distributions orientée "debutant" (mais qui conviennent très bien aux experts). Par "débutant" je veux plutot dire user friendly. En gros tu as de belles interfaces graphiques comme sur windows (mais en mieux ^^) avec tous les avantages d'un  systeme linux (tu peux utiliser un terminal à n'importe quel moment bien sur, c'est même régulièrement indispensable).

Donc je te conseillerais très vivement d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil sur ces sites :

http://www1.mandrivalinux.com/fr/ (ex mandrake)

http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ (une jeune distribution basée sur debian dont en entend beaucoup parler !)

http://www.suse.de/fr/ (exellente distribution également)

Il ya également fedora je crois mais qui est déja un peu moins orienté user friendly.

J'ai entendu beaucoup de bien à propos de Suse et Ubuntu.

Le meilleure site que je connaisse pour la comparaison et test de distribution d'un avis objetcif : frlinux.net

----------

## kernelsensei

@bosozoku: Je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord avec toi ...

Certes l'installation se fait en mode texte et que ya des commandes a taper et tout et tout ..., mais gentoo a quelque chose que les autres distros genre mandrake, debian, ubuntu, n'ont pas (encore) c'est une superbe doc ..

C'est comme ceux qui disent que LFS c'est pour les W4rl0rdz , moi je dis que c'est a la portee de tous, a partir du moment ou tu suis la doc ...  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

+1 pour kernel_sensei

 L'installation à proprement parler n'as pas d'interface donc on doit tout faire à la main 

(mais la doc permettrait a un enfant de 4 ans d'installer Gentoo sans soucis).

 Sinon comme déja dit plus haut si tu souhaites connaitre les commandes de *nix/Linux prend en effet le O'Reilly mais ATTENTION ceci vas t'apprendre bien plus que la facon d'utiliser un systeme *nix/Linux en tant que simple utilisateur ... 

      Je te recommande donc de le garder à tes cotés et de t'en servir un peu comme d'un dictionnaire

 (un peu comme si tu achetait le O'Reilly programmation PHP et que tu décidais de tout te tapper d'un coup , inutile ^^)

 Sinon une sole chose à te dire .. ne désespères pas et n'hesite pas à venir poster sur le foum ici je suis étonné du nombre de tuyaux , de bons nuxiens et de bonne vannes de disponibles ;p

   Et au pire des cas laisse toi un multiboot windows car au début c'est vexant de ne pas réussir à imprimer un document tres important pour le boulot ou autre et ca donne vite envie de tout formater .... la au moins en cas d'urgence tu auras 3 choses à faire 1=reboot windows et impression puis reboot gentoo :p 2=digérer un peu de doc sur cups (et hpijs su HP PSC) 3=crier au secours (mais de facon stylée et avec classe) sur le forum gentoo .....

 Au plaisir de te relire ^^

----------

## Darkael

Moi je serais plutot d'accord avec bosozoku... il devrait peut-être envisager de se renseigner sur les distros genre Ubuntu ou Mandrake. Normalement je n'ai rien contre les nouveaux qui découvrent Linux par l'intermédiaire de Gentoo, mais ça me fait un peu peur quand il dit: "depuis que j'ai vire window de mon pc, je n'ai qu'une seul envie: le reinstaller". Faudrait pas qu'il laisse tomber linux complètement parce que Gentoo était trop difficile, alors qu'avec Ubuntu il n'aurait pas eu de problèmes!

----------

## dapsaille

Humm Inversement avec des distribs type Mandrake et RedHat ou consorts il vas prendre des réflexes typiquement windowsiens ...

   cliquer sélectionner redémarrer

 Quitte à commencer sous linux autant apprendre la "vraie" facon de faire les choses .... 

si il installe une "user-friendly" il vas certes avoir un systeme operationnel plus rapidement mais en cas de soucis .. 

il ne sauras quoi faire .. et il seras "cloqué" avec mandrake si il installe une drake ou lié a RH si il installe RH .... 

Donc je pense que vu sa motivation il serais plus opportun pour lui d'apprendre des commandes standards de linux 

(gentoo les respecte quand meme plus que d'autres ..) plutot que de se lancer dans un clickodrome abominable.

 Et puis franchement quelle est la différence entre une Gentoo et une Mandrake au niveau de l'installation ??? 

des commandes à tapper pour gentoo qui sons toutes en ligne sur la doc FR et tres bien expliquées et une interface graphique qui plante a tout moment (encore hier pour test une drake 10.1 dvd qui me plante au moment du partitionnement sans message d'erreur)

et après un emerge kdebase n'est il pas pareil qu'un urpmi kdebase ???? si ce n'est le temps de compilation ?? 

(qui ceci dit est amplemet excusé au vu des performances..)

 Bon bref arretons de dire Gentoo Elitiste .. uniquement pour l'installation et je trouve qu'il est sain d'apprendre des le debut qu'un systeme n'est pas un clickodrome ^^

 (KarnEvil pas tapper hein ?? O_o)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bonjour et bienvenue dans le mode Linux

Ben moi je pense que tu as bien raison de commencer avec un Gentoo qui est certe moins user-friendly qu'un Mandkrake (oups, Mandriva) mais au moins ça te force à utiliser la ligne de commande et donc d'apprendre plus rapidement le système Linux en lui-même. Mais il faut être motivé.

Ensuite, concernant les bouquins, je te conseille plutôt de commencer par les sites Internet comme Léa ou la doc de Gentoo aussi qui par exemple qui ont des petits guides sur l'administration d'un système Linux. Rien que sur le Net tu as de quoi te faire une bonne base de connaissance que tu peux étoffée par la suite grâce aux bouquins.

Enfin voilà mon avis  :Wink: 

Mais bien joué en tout cas sur ton premier choix de distrib !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## lmarcini

Je suis plutôt d'accord avec Depsaille, Kurgan et Kernel : une distribution trop "user-friendly" risque de te faire passer à côté de certaines choses telles que la "compréhension" du système... En plus, c'est vrai que les Ubuntu ou Mandrake s'installent facilement mais, passé ce cap, se configurent plus difficilement (distros beaucoup moins "propres" au niveau des fichiers de configuration que notre Gentoo).

Pour commencer (et ensuite continuer  :Smile:  ), une Gentoo ne me paraît pas un mauvais choix car elle est extrêmement didactique, sa documentation est très bien faite et son forum un modèle du genre. Sinon, il y a aussi l'alternative Arch Linux qui est une distribution plus "jeune" mais propre et bien conçue.  Son installation est rapide et sa configuration s'effectue "à la main" , comme sur une Gentoo. Par contre, il n'y a pas des choses telles que les "useflags" et autre optimisations qui risquent d'embrouiller un novice : celui-ci peut alors uniquement se concentrer sur l'installation. Et puis, rien ne t'empêche d'installer en dual-boot une Gentoo et une Arch  :Smile: 

Enfin, pour les bouquins,  le "Système Linux" d'O'Reilly est un bon choix : j'ai la version de 1995 et il me sert toujours.  Couplé à des docs en ligne et aux topics évoqués dans ce forum (c'est fou ce que l'on peut apprendre en étant simplement lecteur ici !), ça devrait le faire...

----------

## gentoo_new_user

merci bien chers amis pour toutes vos reactions!

je retiens en gros de celles ci que le livre dont le titre est "Système Linux" d'O'reilly serait

le bon pour un bon apprentissage; et que j'aurais peut etre du opter pour une distrib moin 

rebarbative que gentoo. c'est certainement vrai, d'autant plus que j'ai passe aumoin 2 heures a comprendre

que pour regarder un film, il fallait dabord monter dans le systeme de fichier mon lecteur cdrom.

j'ai apris par le man qu'il fallait faire: mount /mnt/cdrom

mais lorsque pour lancer mon film je tapais: mplayer /mnt/cdrom.

rien ne se passait. et c'est presque par hasard que j'ai tape

: mplayer /dev/cdrom pour finalement voir mon film. ouf!

tout ceci pour dire que c'est vraiment lourd. mais bon ....... j'y suis

j'y reste, car je veux comprendre.

quant a la doc sur le net, elle a certainement du bon, mais j'aime mieu les livres, car non seulement

j'y suis habitue, mais je trouve que les livres d'initiations sont sous tendu par une philosophie pedagogique,

ayant our but de facilite l'apprentissage en amenant pas a pas le lecteur a atteindre ses objectifs. Tandis que sur le net,

les choses sont presentees de facon assez ramassee, et on ne va pas toujours en profondeur dans les explications,.c'est en tout cas mon avis.

Encore une fois merci et je cour la me cherche mon "Système Linux" . lol

----------

## papedre

Salut, et bienvenue à toi .

Premièrement, pourrais tu reformatter ton Titre comme on te l'a indiquer precedement.

Sinon, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Bosozoku, je conseille tout de meme une autre distribution dans un premier temps. 

Peut etre que vous ( super ancien de Linux) avez oublier vos début, mais passer de windows à Gentoo me semble etre un trop gros pas.

Il risque de manquer des notions essentiels à l'installation : 

  - qu'est ce qu'un point de montage 

  - Quelle type de partition 

  - Qu'est que je fait quand j'ai fini l'install ....

Je pense donc qu'une petite install User-Friendly, est pas mal. Petite comparaison : 

- Install : 

  Mandrake : Tiens, c'est comme Windaube, graphique ca me demande quaziment rien, et l'install se fait en 30 mn. :Very Happy: 

  Gentoo : En ligne de commande, il faut compter + d'une journée pour la faire. :Evil or Very Mad: 

- Utilisation : 

  Mandrake : Après l'install, je suis sur un bureau, je lance Firefox : Ca marche direct  :Very Happy: 

  Gentoo : Purée, je viens de finir l'install (  :Very Happy:  ), tiens, une console  ... :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   zut, c'est pas fini. J'ai aucun programme d'installer. Il faut encore 1 journée pour emerger KDE, configurer le serveur X, et emerge Firefox.

- Configuration : 

  Mandrake : Comme dans Win.., tu as un controle panel à partir duquel, je gere quaziment tout.

  Gentoo : Je comprend rien au /etc/xorg.conf, /etc/fstab . Pourquoi ma carte graphique ne marche pas ... ( sur le forum, les gars parlent un language que je connais pas )

Bon, finalement, j'ai compris, je re-install Windows.

C'est pour eviter ce genre de désaventure que je pense que des distrib plus simple sont necessaire au debut. Tout le monde ne passe pas son temps à peaufiner son install. On veux mettre le CD et que cela se fasse tout seul. Ensuite, tu peux regarder comment ca marche, comment l'ameliorer ... et ensuite tu install une Gentoo. 

A+

PS : si il y a autant de Doc sur Gentoo ( et aussi des forums aussi fourni), c'est surement parce que l'installation et la configuration n'est pas si evidente que cela. 

Rappeler vous de vos debut  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

deleted, message créé par erreurLast edited by _kal_ on Wed Apr 13, 2005 6:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lmarcini

 *gentoo_new_user wrote:*   

> j'aurais peut etre du opter pour une distrib moin 
> 
> rebarbative que gentoo

 

Rébarbative ? Surtout pas car Gentoo est tout le contraire !  :Very Happy:   Pas simple à appréhender pour un "total newbie" mais très enrichissante...

Disons que cela ne va être forcément simple pour toi car il faut que :

1) tu fasses abstraction des habitudes de Windows,

2) tu comprennes comment fonctionne un système Linux en général, (ton bouquin est là pour ça)

Avec ceci , du temps et de la motivation, ça devrait aller.

----------

## lmarcini

Pour Papedre :

Tes arguments se défendent mais j'ai cru comprendre, dans le post initial de gentoo_new_user qu'il souhaitait "manipuler et comprendre" le système. C'est certain qu'avec une Mandrake ça marche (la plupart du temps) tout de suite mais pour le côté didactique, ça n'est pas vraiment ça...

Sans compter que  *Quote:*   

> Il risque de manquer des notions essentiels à l'installation :
> 
> - qu'est ce qu'un point de montage
> 
> - Quelle type de partition
> ...

 

est valable aussi pour Mandrake : combien de personnes ont "erasé" leur disque dur en procédant à une installation en mode automatique ?

Et puis, rien  n'empêche gentoo_new_user d'utiliser une Knoppix ou une Slax en parallèle...

----------

## papedre

Mes arguments ne concernait pas forcement "gentoo_new_user", mais plutot les afficionados de Gentoo qui lynchait  :Very Happy:   ce pauvre Bonozoku.

En effet, je prefere qu'un "Total Newbie" n'ayant jamais vu à quoi ressemble Linux, reussissent une install Linux, et puisse rester sur ce type de système. 

Je trouve qu'il n'y a aucune honte à conseiller une autre distrib dans certain cas, même si je suis hyper content de ma Gentoo.

Mais dans tous les cas bonne chance, à "Gentoo_new_user" ( drole ce nom), on sera tous derniere toi pour faire en sorte que ton install se passe bien.

A+

----------

## dapsaille

Si il y as un point sur lequel on est tout d'accord c'est que tu es le bienvenu et que su tu as une question n'hesite pas à la poser :p

----------

## Trevoke

Apprends a te servir de man, info, et <programme> -h .. Ca te permettra de trouver toute ce que tu cherches assez vite.

Il me semble que c'est dans ma signature.. Ici, il y a assez de connaissances pour augmenter le QI moyen d'un petit pays  :Smile: 

----------

## Starch

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ici, il y a assez de connaissances pour augmenter le QI moyen d'un petit pays 

 

Le Q.I. est calculé sur les connaissances ? c'est nouveau ;p

Ensuite, pour un débutant, je serais presque d'avis de conseiller une debian... Au fond, ce qui manque globalement à gentoo pour quelqu'un qui est nouveau dans le monde unix, c'est des "sets" de programmes. Sous deb, si mes souvenirs sont bons, on pouvait dire : "je veux des jeux...", "je veux des outils pour programmer", "je veux une interface graphique"... et la deb t'installe les paquets nécessaires sans que tu les connaisses forcément...

Moi j'ai commencé avec ça... (enfin, si on ne compte pas la redhat et la mandrake d'avant que je n'ai JAMAIS pu utiliser [faut dire que j'avais pas le net]).

Mais si t'as des gens pour te dire : l'équivalent de tel logiciel proprio pourri ou shareware affreux c'est tel truc, gentoo ça passe, même pour un débutant.

----------

## lmarcini

 *Starch wrote:*   

> pour un débutant, je serais presque d'avis de conseiller une debian... 

 

Sauf que pour l'entraide (forum), ce n'est pas trop ça. A une époque c'était très (trop ?) RTFM. Sinon, c'est vrai qu'avec une Debian et le guide d'Alexis Delattre, c'est très didactique aussi. Ensuite, une fois les concepts à peu près compris et le système bien pris en main, il ne reste plus qu'à passer sous Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Bonjour et bienvenue

Alors voici mon opinion sur Gentoo pour un N00B" : Je la déconseillerai.

Je développe : pour bien comprendre le fonctionnement de Linux (point de montage etc.) il faut :

- une distrib bien documentée (OK pour Gentoo)

- une distrib a installer soi-même => sans interface qui prémâche le boulot en masquant ce qui est fait / à faire lors d'une installe "à la main" (OK pour Gentoo)

- une distrib BINAIRE, qui s'installe rapidement => les erreurs sont rapidement identifiables / corrigeables; c'est quand même vachement mieux pour se faire la main de ne pas avoir à passer une journée à compiler xorg-x11 + gnome/kde et se rendre compte qu'on n'a plus la place de mettre OOo sur sa partoche Linux ... (NOK pour Gentoo)

Donc à moins d'être super-motivé, super-patient (et/ou d'être en vacances), j'orienterais plus un N00B vers une debian ou autre distrib du genre (juste pour bien appréhender le fonctionnement de Linux; après retour chez Gentoo hein !!!  :Laughing:  ).

PS : oui je sais, il existe l'install stage3+GRP mias tous les paquets n'y sont pas forcément (et ils ne sont peut-être plus à jour) ...

----------

## dapsaille

grmblgrmblgrbml debian .... c'est pas mort ca ??  :Mad:   (un troll c'est glissé dans ce post sauras tu le retrouver ??)

 Bon et bien si il veut du simple il ne met rien en use flag ou dans make.conf et il emerge la seule difference aux autres distribs seras le temps de compilation ... sinon ca seras pareil sauf qu'il pourras y aller petit a petit dans sa decouverte

----------

## Trevoke

Tu vois Starch: on en apprend tous les jours!  :Smile: 

Sinon, au lieu de Debian, pourquoi pas ARCH ou Ubuntu?

Ou alors il est ici, qu'il y reste voyons!

Il a deja pose une question intelligente, j'ai aucun doute qu'il continuera sur sa lancee!  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Tu vois Starch: on en apprend tous les jours! 
> 
> Sinon, au lieu de Debian, pourquoi pas ARCH ou Ubuntu?
> 
> Ou alors il est ici, qu'il y reste voyons!
> ...

 

ouais mais quand yoyo disait debian, il incluait les forks du type ubuntu

----------

## lmarcini

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Sinon, au lieu de Debian, pourquoi pas ARCH ou Ubuntu?

 

Arch serait très bien : rapide à installer, installation à la main avec quelques fichiers à configurer et progressive -> on installe et configure le système de base puis xorg puis l'environnement graphique puis les applis...

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ou alors il est ici, qu'il y reste voyons!
> 
> Il a deja pose une question intelligente, j'ai aucun doute qu'il continuera sur sa lancee! 

 

Entièrement d'accord ! Et il a aussi joué avec "man"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lmarcini

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> ouais mais quand yoyo disait debian, il incluait les forks du type ubuntu

 

Troll inside ?

----------

## yoyo

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> ouais mais quand yoyo disait debian, il incluait les forks du type ubuntu

 Je croyais être clair sur ce point ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mais pour être honnête, je déconseillerai également une debian (trop de mauvais echos sur la qualité du support "humain").

Maintenant, gentoo_new_user a l'air motivé (mais l'air ne fait pas la musique   :Wink:  ). Il y a ici une foule de gens près à l'aider et s'il est patient et près à passer plusieurs jours à lire, tester, rechercher etc. pour avoir un système utilisable (mais personnalisé à donf) alors Gentoo reste pour moi le meilleurs choix.

Ici, c'est le monde du Libre et tu (gentoo_new_user) peux/dois faire tes propres choix de distribution/programme/noyau etc. (on ne peux que t'orienter mais ça sera notre avis et pas le tiens). C'est l'inconvénient et l'avantage : il existe plusieurs options; à toi de trouver celle qui te correspond le mieux ...

Enjoy !

----------

## yuk159

Bin perso pour commencer en général, je recommande une Slackware car l'install est très simple et ensuite au redémarrage tu apprend très vite que vi est ton meilleur ami  :Laughing: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bon il y'en à pas mal qui ne sont pas d'accord avec mon point de vue. Je suis persuadé qu'une certaine partie l'est à cause d'une raison que j'ai évoquée : ils sont dupés par l'expérience. Essayez de vous rapeller lorsque vous ne connaissiez rien à linux ! Je m'en souviens et je me rend compte que j'aurais galéré à mort sur gentoo... Déja qu'avec mandrake j'étais super dépaysé alors bon.

Attention, je suis pas la pour dégager les nouveaux au contraire j'essaie de les aider le mieux possible. Et pour Gentoo_new_user, de mon  point de vue la meilleure aide que je peux lui apporter est de se tourner vers d'autres distributions. 

J'ai vu certains écrire que mandrake ou les distributions userfriendly n'allaient pas lui apprendre à connaitre le système etc... Mais faut arreter de dire n'importe quoi la quand même ! Celui qui veut peut. Ya qu'a faire un tour sur le chan de mandrakefr sur freenode et vous allez très vite voir qu'il ya des gens d'un niveau élevé (certainement plus qu'ici et ça serait un comble au dire de certains).

Franchement installe une distribution binaire et populaire, tu as le choix : mandriva (mandrake), fedora, Suse, Ubuntu...

Tu auras un linux installé et fonctionnel au bout d'une heure. Ensuite tu auras tout le choix d'explorer et de comprendre le fonctionnement du systeme. (le xorg.conf de gentoo et de mandrake est le même à ce que je sache). 

Tu peux très bien devenir un expert mandrake hein ! Ca veut pas dire clicodrome, la base est la même seulement mandrake (et les autres) est très aboutie niveau graphisme mais la base du systeme linux est en dessous. Les interfaces graphiques ne sont que des front end des lignes de commande et fichiers texte.

Je te rapelle ce site très enrichissant à ce niveau (comparaisons et tests de distributions) : frlinux.net

----------

## dapsaille

Meuu je te boycotte bosozoku   :Cool: 

 Nan je déconne ... mouais enfin les gouts et les couleurs .. ceci dit je n'en demors pas il vaut mieux prendre les bons automatismes des le debut ...

 Ou encore mieux un tri-boot un win2K,une gentoo et une drake comme ca tout le monde il est beau tout le monde il est content :p

----------

## yuk159

Chacun parle ici par rapport à sa propre experience, j'ai essayer différentes distros linux avant la Slack puis Gentoo, mais aucune ne m'a donné entière satisfaction, pourtant moi je venais pas de Windows mais de MacOS 7.5 puis 8  :Laughing: .

jusqu'a ce que je découvre la Slack dont la conf été pour moi insurmontable, bin je l'ai pourtant utilisé longtemps ma Slack.

Je me souviens très bien avoir galéré et je pense pouvoir juger ce par quoi un noob peut passer, mais aujourd'huit après avoir essayé en vain de de "convertir" des gens à linux je me dis qu'il se meŕite, et mème si encore aujourd'huit je suis près à aider n'importe-qui à débuter je ne ferai pas línstall pour lui (chose que j'ai faite de nombreuses fois et c'est une erreur"

Mes deux cents  :Wink: 

[EDIT] La chose ou je rejoint yoyo par contre est sur le temp d'install d'une gentoo

----------

## sireyessire

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   ouais mais quand yoyo disait debian, il incluait les forks du type ubuntu 
> 
> Troll inside ?

 

non pourquoi?

faut arrêter de voir des trolls partout! sérieux là ça devient obsessif, faut consulter  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

A vrai dire je trouve vraiment que Gentoo est bien pour demarrer.

Qu'est-ce que je connaissais de Linux avant d'arriver sur Gentoo?

ls

cd

./configure && make && make install

c'etait la joie. Red Hat et Mandrake ne m'ont rien appris, a part la galere de faire marcher internet ou n'importe quoi qu'ils n'avaient pas prevus.

Avec Gentoo, on galere, mais au moins dans le mode d'emploi on te dit avec quoi tu joues, comme ca tu peux demander de l'aide..

----------

## blasserre

perso ce qui m'a poussé à rester sous linux c'est plutot les trucs pas user friendly

qui a dit emacs ? meunon je parle de la console, enfin...

mais pour ça il faut avoir une 2 eme bécane sur laquelle tu galères pour avoir un apache

avec du php, un serveur samba, un ptit script perl qui te récupère des images de fesses...

heu non pardon, qui te récupère la dernière version pdf du monde, qui te garde tes mp3 à

l'abri des format c: et que tu montres fièrement à tes potes qui n'y comprennent rien en disant :

"tu vois cette machine, je l'ai démarré y'a deux mois et je n'y ai plus touché (c'est faux bien sur) 

elle se met à jour toute seule, (...) etc."

et c'est en faisant ça que tu apprends les bases, après X c'est une autre histoire 

c'est la cerise sur le gateau, mais tu t'es déja préparé. et là : gentoo powah

c'est dans ce sens que j'ai le plus appris.... parce que le double boot  :Confused:  c'est pas super motivant

sinon coté bouquins :

UNIX : Installation, Configuration, Aministration chez Osman Eyrolles MMedia

te donne une bonne vue d'ensemble Linux, *BSD suivi de 

Programmation Linux chez Eyrolle qui t'apprend plein de trucs sur le coeur du système

----------

## _kal_

Bon puisque ce post prend une tournure différente que celle prévue a lorigine, j'ajoute ma petite expérience personnel.  :Laughing: 

Alors, j'ai débuté directement sous debian, a l'aide du trés bon guide d'Alexis De Lattre. J'ai eu pas mal de soucis, heureusement que j'avait une seconde machine sous la main pour demander de l'aide. Mais bon, je pense que c'est ainsi qu'on apprend : grace aux problèmes  :Smile: 

Je suis plutot de l'avis que mandrake ne te facilite pas la tache dans le sens ou effectivement, en 30 minutes tu as un linux opérationnel, assez proche de Windows. Il ne tient qu'a toi ensuite en effet de chercher à comprendre son fonctionnement, à adapter la configuration de ton systeme X etc... Mais quand ca marche, on a pas forcement le déclique d'aller voir comment ca se passe. Alors que lorsque ca marche pas ou alors lorsque tu dois configurer/installer toi meme ton linux, ou ne serai ce que le système X, bah tu comprend plus rapidement et tu es forcé par la chose.  :Wink: 

Cependant, gentoo ne m'apparait pas comme la distrib la plus adapté à tes besoins. A l'heure actuelle, tu n'as nullement besoin d'optimiser les performances de ta becanne, ni d'être au top des mises à jours vis a vis des logiciels. De plus, il peut être exaspérant pour un débutant de passer plus d'une journée a installer Linux, alors si en plus tu rencontres des problèmes ...

Par conséquent, mon opinion serait de t'orienter sur une distrib moins user-friendly que mandrake/redhat mais pas aussi complexe/configurable que gentoo.  Il reste donc quelques grandes distribution comme : ArchLinux (tres proche de gentoo, sans le besoin de compiler tout le temps), Debian (bonne distrib. dans l'ensemble mais communauté pas térrible...), ou Ubuntu (parait que c'est pas mal, a la base c'est une Debian).

N'ayant testé que Debian, je ne peux pas te dire laquelle des 3 est la meilleur, mais si tu envisages de devenir un gentil gentooïste, alors Arch sera te guider  :Cool: 

En esperant t'avoir aider  :Wink: 

----------

